# house sharing in Greek Islands?



## tiki (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi,

I am thinking of coming to Greece for a couple of months this Spring. I would like to stay on one of the larger islands - perhaps Crete or Rhodes, but I don't know how to go about finding a place to stay. 

Do people house share much in either of these places? Or any of the islands for that matter?

And if so, is it likely to they will want to share with someone who is only in town for a couple of months?

I saw another thread on this forum, which said that Crete is the less expensive of the two islands. Can anyone confirm that?

I asked about long term accommodation at a pension in Chania and was quoted 600euros/month for the month of April. I would rather house share if possible, and get to know what the place is really like (and hopefully it's less expensive than that  I'm coming from a place with a bad exchange rate).

Thanks!


----------



## christosandkim (Oct 26, 2008)

tiki said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am thinking of coming to Greece for a couple of months this Spring. I would like to stay on one of the larger islands - perhaps Crete or Rhodes, but I don't know how to go about finding a place to stay.
> 
> ...


Crete is the cheapest place to live! you can rent a 2 bed apartment of your own for around 350 euros per month.Head south!


----------



## tiki (Mar 2, 2009)

christosandkim said:


> Crete is the cheapest place to live! you can rent a 2 bed apartment of your own for around 350 euros per month.Head south!


Thank you! That's good to know. I have heard the South is lovely, and less developed for tourism than the North. 

Only thing is, I think I would prefer to live with others rather than on my own! I think I would get lonely, especially as I don't know anyone on Crete (yet).


----------



## christosandkim (Oct 26, 2008)

tiki said:


> Thank you! That's good to know. I have heard the South is lovely, and less developed for tourism than the North.
> 
> Only thing is, I think I would prefer to live with others rather than on my own! I think I would get lonely, especially as I don't know anyone on Crete (yet).


If thats the case, then head for Agios Nikolaos! There are lots of house sharing workers there and some of the houses are owned by the people that employ you in their restaurants/bars etc.Ask around!


----------

